# Uber launch new service



## Momo11 (Dec 1, 2015)

uberHire 
The new way to slave drivers

Uber technologies have launched a new service which will allow customers hire an Uber driver for an eight hour slot. The new service is targeted at business users who would require a driver on hand throughout the day.

The new service named, UberHire, will first launch in Dubai. In a statement on Sunday, Uber said Dubai would be the first city in the Middle East to offer such a service. Uber said they have realised a demand for business users to have employees and associates picked up and taken from meeting to meeting, and having the same driver at hand would make this process much easier.

As reported in Gulfnews , Uber said:

"Our technology makes it possible for us to create specialised solutions that can help users have access to reliable transportation at affordable prices. UberHire is one such product that addresses the commuting needs of working professionals in Dubai by letting them book an Uber and use it for up to eight hours"

Is this a service that we are likely to see in other cities around the world? Uber currently face a number of challenges in Europe, with a top a European court ruling that Uber is in fact a "Taxi" company and not a "technology" firm. Uber are also battling against regulators in London who have denied them a renewal licence. A court hearing for Uber appeal to TfL's decision is due in the first half of this year.


----------



## Volkswaber (Sep 10, 2017)

Momo11 said:


> uberHire
> The new way to slave drivers
> 
> Uber technologies have launched a new service which will allow customers hire an Uber driver for an eight hour slot. The new service is targeted at business users who would require a driver on hand throughout the day.
> ...


UberHIRE automatically matches riders with the highest-rated drivers and the newest car models, Uber said.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

What is the hourly rate that Uber will pay to the drivers?


----------



## Volkswaber (Sep 10, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What is the hourly rate that Uber will pay to the drivers?


Is not mentioned in the article!


----------



## hfreeman17 (Jan 4, 2018)

I would think UberHire would be Big in NYC. Speaking for myself, I’d do it. Would help me have a predictable schedule for a given day, and then i could switch back to my own hours.


----------



## Momo11 (Dec 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What is the hourly rate that Uber will pay to the drivers?


Below minimum wages as usual 
Just another über con


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

hfreeman17 said:


> I would think UberHire would be Big in NYC. Speaking for myself, I'd do it. Would help me have a predictable schedule for a given day, and then i could switch back to my own hours.


How $80 for 8 hrs sounds like ? Don't like it ? 200 other drivers would do it then.

There should be per mile price too. Otherwise in 8 hour period I can drive from Mexican border to LA 4 times. Usually trip like that would be $170 X 4 = ~ $680. So if someone hires me for 8 hrs and pays $80 and will make me drive 8 hrs, I am now driving for $0.10 per mile


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I still have absolutely no idea how this service is supposed to work or how the pay is determined

looks like more uber talk to keep the investor money flowing in


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

hfreeman17 said:


> I would think UberHire would be Big in NYC. Speaking for myself, I'd do it. Would help me have a predictable schedule for a given day, and then i could switch back to my own hours.


Till you just end up moving drug dealers around all day. 


uberdriverfornow said:


> I still have absolutely no idea how this service is supposed to work or how the pay is determined
> 
> looks like more uber talk to keep the investor money flowing in


The way it works now but Uber just taking a bigger cut most likely.

Probably charge the customer a flat rate and then charge the driver according to miles and minutes with a small extra cut of the large payment Uber receives.

My question is if Uber comes out with this and the drivers are working according to Uber's schedule given out would that mean they're technically employees?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I still have absolutely no idea how this service is supposed to work or how the pay is determined


It's easy. You will be pimped out to a company for the entire day. You will go pick up lunch for the workers, you will go pick up the boss' dry cleaning, you will go pick up the receptionist's bratty kids from school, you will take the general managers mom to her doctors appt, you will run to Office Depot and get some toner ink and you will do this all for $.65/mile and $.15/min. Now hurry and get your side hustle on.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> It's easy. You will be pimped out to a company for the entire day. You will go pick up lunch for the workers, you will go pick up the boss' dry cleaning, you will go pick up the receptionist's bratty kids from school, you will take the general managers mom to her doctors appt, you will run to Office Depot and get some toner ink and you will do this all for $.65/mile and $.15/min. Now hurry and get your side hustle on.


Orlando rates wouldn't be that high...

Suckers will do it thou... suckers...


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> Till you just end up moving drug dealers around all day.
> 
> The way it works now but Uber just taking a bigger cut most likely.
> 
> ...


IMO, yes a driver would be an employee in this circumstance and would no longer be considered an IC. If Uber outsource a driver to another party for an extended period of a day or more they are that's driver employer. Its not a bad idea if the driver is paid an attractive rate. Its always easier to work with one group of passengers than twenty different passengers in a day. But, the devil is in the details here.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

Uber's schedule given out would that mean they're technically employees?[/QUOTE]
================================================
No! Uber will always find a way to make you an IC rather than an employee. Uber is a lot smarter than you think. Uber is a genius Company.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber is .15-.25 cents per waiting minute. If you are 'Hired' this way, you MUST WAIT.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> My question is if Uber comes out with this and the drivers are working according to Uber's schedule given out would that mean they're technically employees?


A couple of years ago Uber got into trouble for not allowing it's IC drivers to drive for Lyft and other companies. The courts ruled (basically) that Uber would have to employ their drivers in order to stop them from driving for other companies and be exclusive to Uber. Uber changed it's policy to keep it's drivers as independent contractors.

In this UberHire case, if the IC driver has to give up an 8 hour block of time in order to drive errands for Uber's customers exclusively, i.e. as a rented driver, then the IC driver wouldn't be an IC driver any longer. He/She wouldn't be able to drive for Lyft or other companies. I would think that Uber would have to employ the UberHire drivers here in the US in order to keep them exclusive.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Have fun with that.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> Till you just end up moving drug dealers around all day.
> 
> The way it works now but Uber just taking a bigger cut most likely.
> 
> ...


Such murky territory!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber is .15-.25 cents per waiting minute. If you are 'Hired' this way, you MUST WAIT.


So markets are lower than that.

Orlando is like 8ish cents a minute... or $4.20 an hour.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So markets are lower than that.
> 
> Orlando is like 8ish cents a minute... or $4.20 an hour.


Dayum, Uber only charges passenger .11 cents a minute and .71 cents a mile there, but charge a $2.70 Service Fee. Freakin' Uber...


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What is the hourly rate that Uber will pay to the drivers?


it's $3.00, not per hour, just $3.00. It is one trip.


----------



## Rockawayjay (Jan 20, 2018)

The taxi industry in San Francisco has taken a mighty blow. Uber and Lyft have firmly established themselves as not only a viable alternative to taxis but as the main go to for rides about sf and to SFO. Cab drivers in San Francisco are making approximately the same wages they were in the 90’s. The obvious problem being rent and general cost of living having risen to tech pay level of 2018. The initial thought is why don’t cab drivers just start driving for Uber? Some have, some don’t care to switch. The reason being mainly, Uber and Lyft drivers are so prolific they aren’t making money either. Unless they work 16 hours a day. The transportation arena in the city is beyond saturation. Which is awesome for the passengers but not so for the drivers. Having their hands tied at the state level (I assume) cities are left with very loose guidelines with which to enact regulations. The end result is because of the inability to know what is legal and what isn’t the Sfpd cannot enforce vehicle for hire laws because the lines have been blurred. Which leads to a kind of free for all in the human transportation field in San Francisco. Anyone driving for even a little while throughout the city can see and feel the sense of lawlessness on the streets. After much thought I believe I have come up with a possible solution to the callousness and wanton disregard shown to existing laws by Uber and Lyft. The “disrupters” entered the market skirting existing laws by calling the fares they charged donations. One was not required to pay the “donations” but if they didn’t pay that info would go into the app and no other driver would pick them up. Pretty genius. Since they only requested “donations” they did not have to adhere to current driver for hire laws, therefore creating a massive movement before slow moving legislation could be enacted to apply to the new “rideshares”. So much time has now elapsed it has become evident that lobbyist have been successful in convincing legislatures to keep their hands off rideshares. I’m guessing. Now that Uber and Lyft have established an identifiable brand through their stickers and such I see no reason why anyone who owns a car can’t profit from their branding. I have window decals printed from {build a sign} that say; UBBER and LIFT (misspelling intentional) and below that; CASH. With the word, donation in small letters below cash. Initially, people will only try to flag an Uber or lyft when it is busy, ie, bars closing, concerts and large events. Once word gets out that rideshares are hailable all hell should break loose. Cities will be forced to limit rideshares and regulate drivers and vehicles, thereby making human transportation a more fair playing field for the existing taxi companies. I understand this may never happen but, feel compelled to try getting the idea out there. The rideshares steamrolled their way into this arena and many of us feel abandoned by local government. We can use their tactics against them using their identifiable brand and lack of action by local municipalities. I liken bringing Uber, and Lyft down to the movie “war of the worlds” where the aliens ultimate downfall was something very simple. If enough people were to do this (including Uber/Lyft drivers) the mighty aliens (Uber/Lyft) might come crashing down.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What is the hourly rate that Uber will pay to the drivers?


.005 rupees.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

actually pretty simple bity uber will be greedy & evil to screw it up

ubererrand

pax or customer at this point says i need someone to do this, go here, do this go here & ill pay this

closest driver gets first opportunity since we being green & all then it bounces around till someone accepts

unfortunately the price will be $1 & someone will accept


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> .005 rupees.


But Uber also guarantees that you will get a minimum of two stickers for your profile.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> it's $3.00, not per hour, just $3.00. It is one trip.


I've spent 20 minutes total from ping accept to drop off to net only $3.00 in Orlando.
9 driving to pickup
4 waiting
5 driving the customer
2 getting them out of the car


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've spent 20 minutes total from ping accept to drop off to net only $3.00 in Orlando.
> 9 driving to pickup
> 4 waiting
> 5 driving the customer
> 2 getting them out of the car


Grocery and laundry jobs are like this.
I bust my ass loading and unloading the cab. People think I'm diligent, I just want to get the meter running or get to my next job.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Grocery and laundry jobs are like this.
> I bust my ass loading and unloading the cab. People think I'm diligent, I just want to get the meter running or get to my next job.


In orlando it can be up to 2-3 miles 5 minute drive and still not be over a min trip in Orlando on X

One of the things i like about the shift i work (9:00 PM to 9:00 AM) is that there arn't so many grocery/laundry runs


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I've spent 20 minutes total from ping accept to drop off to net only $3.00 in Orlando.
> 9 driving to pickup
> 4 waiting
> 5 driving the customer
> 2 getting them out of the car


Didn't mean to ruffle your feathers. ha. Was being facetious.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

7Miles said:


> How $80 for 8 hrs sounds like ? Don't like it ? 200 other drivers would do it then.


That's too good to be true, it will be 60 bucks for 8 hours.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Momo11 said:


> uberHire
> The new way to slave drivers
> 
> Uber technologies have launched a new service which will allow customers hire an Uber driver for an eight hour slot. The new service is targeted at business users who would require a driver on hand throughout the day.
> ...


Old news.

This was first rolled out in India. The pay worked out to, at the time based on exchange, slightly less than 7.00USD hrly. Which, in India, isn't that bad.

Had a passenger who flew in from India that was surprised I knew what the current exchange rate was.



just_me said:


> A couple of years ago Uber got into trouble for not allowing it's IC drivers to drive for Lyft and other companies. The courts ruled (basically) that Uber would have to employ their drivers in order to stop them from driving for other companies and be exclusive to Uber. Uber changed it's policy to keep it's drivers as independent contractors.
> 
> In this UberHire case, if the IC driver has to give up an 8 hour block of time in order to drive errands for Uber's customers exclusively, i.e. as a rented driver, then the IC driver wouldn't be an IC driver any longer. He/She wouldn't be able to drive for Lyft or other companies. I would think that Uber would have to employ the UberHire drivers here in the US in order to keep them exclusive.


Good luck with that.
Pretty sure the Amazon Flex drivers, who have no time for anything else during their "blocks" can't use that argument successfully in court.
After all the contract you are agreeing to for a specified "block" of time is why you are an IC.

FYI, this is also how IC OTR truckers work. And they are out there 24hrs a day even when they are "off duty not driving".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Pro drivers in India literally work for dirt.


----------

